

[Facebook event] Anti-SOPA/PIPA Protest: Profile Picture Blackout Day  - thetabyte
http://www.facebook.com/events/311294318912047/

======
someone13
Alternate (and more well-attended) event:

<https://www.facebook.com/events/232028526874851/>

~~~
thetabyte
I like to see any and all information distributed, and I joined! However,
there is a slight difference. We are trying to get the word out viraly--a
blank black profile image attracts a bit more attention then a "x joined y
group" share.

